# Military Railroad vehicles in Large Scale



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There seem to be relatively few companies that offer military vehicles in Large Scale.

USA Trains has a military series - but I think all US based military.
K-Line also made some locos and cars back in 2002/2003
Baumann modified some LGB products
But I can't think of anyone else off hand....

Yesterday, I came a cross a fellow in Germany who offers a number of German military rail vehicles from WW II in "G-Scale".
He advertizes them as 1:22.5 scale but I think they are closer to 1:27 scale or a good match to 1:29 scale since some of them are described as being based on existing Piko standard gauge products.

He sent me a few large pictures that I will add to the database plus a pdf listing of all the items he can make available. 
The listing and one of his cars have been added to the database at www.gbdb.info , I will be adding the other large images he has sent in the next few days.

I know there were a few members at mls who were interested in German military so I though I'd post the information here.

Knut


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you. 

While not vehicles per se, JSI makes some nice WW2 (up to modern as well) aircraft models in 1:18 scale. A bit oversized but close for 1:20.3 modeling. 

For some reason I also like the rail mounted guns and the little trench trains.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Revell re-issued some of the 1/32 Renwal kits. I used the 5 ton wrecker as a base to make my M-54 gun truck. I bashed a 1/32 Testors WWII jeep into a M151 like I had in Vietnam. So there is some 1/32 stuff out there if you look around.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what scale vehicles USA Trains uses with their military rail cars?

For LGB cars I found 1/32 scale too small, 1/24 vehicles (cars) were just right - but for USA Trains 1/32 may just look perfect.
I only ever came across one die cast automobile in scale 1/29, at least that's what was claimed on the package and the bottom of the car.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

BTW - I'm not into military vehicles and I don't know this fellow from Adam - but I thought these vehicles are pretty unique, so I posted here.

I'll add more of the large pictures he sent me in the next few days and will post a link here.

Knut


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo,
for those, who like the Military stuff, look to Forces of Valor:
http://www.forcesofvalor.com/
greetings derPeter


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All;

Many of the kits for military vehicles are 1:35 scale. We stock a fair number of 1:35 kits at the hobby store where I work part time.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Reynaulds has an Armored Train, in 1/22.5, in a display case at their store. It's not on their website, so it may be the owners model. But, who knows, everything has a price. There was also a German Anzio Annie model.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Didn't Marklin make some 1/32 scale stuff? It was somewhat pricey of I recall. I know I saw a video of a modeller running a gray BR-52 with some very nice looking military vehicles....

Sam


----------



## Inky (Feb 16, 2018)

Just a comment on the USA trains military series. 

*USA Trains R1784 US Army Flatcar # G5061 w/2 Dodge Power Wagons
*The US Army flat car with pick up trucks includes trucks with that are marked USMC. The flat car is marked "hummer" on the side. The packaging says Made in USA but the trucks are marked Made in China. I'd post a photo but I don't have that authorization yet.


----------

